# 1989 apache luton side window vandalised :o(



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi, i wonder if anyone can offer me any advice.

I recently took my motorhome for MOT and on it's return i found one of the luton side windown smashed by a stone :evil: , i'm having a hard time finding a replacement window and hoped someone might be able to point me in the right direction.

we are based in the manchester area and any help is greatly appreciated.

Phil


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

You could try ordering one from an Autotrail dealer or try

www.caravanbreakersnationwide.co.uk

Trevor


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Thank you for your help


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Window replacement*

Hello Philelektra and welcome to the Motorhomefacts site.

Another possible source of supplies is Magnum Motorhomes at Grimsby. They have a huge Aladdin's cave of older stock. Try this link:

Caravan Windows


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

*damaged window*

Hi, you could maybe try www.rainbowconversions.co.uk click on the window section,they have a vast selection.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: Window replacement*



UncleNorm said:


> Hello Philelektra and welcome to the Motorhomefacts site.
> 
> Another possible source of supplies is Magnum Motorhomes at Grimsby. They have a huge Aladdin's cave of older stock. Try this link:
> 
> Caravan Windows


SNAP - was just going to suggest Magnums...


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Phil,

When this happened to me and I investigated further it turned into a bit of a minefield for my RV.

In the end I reported it to my insurance and they used the RAC who found/iimported the window and fitted it.

See here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-25135-.html

Regards

Chris


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

thank you all, for the help i will let you know how i go on

ta PHIL


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello again! I hope you are getting your problem sorted. In the meantime, now you know what sort of help is available on this site, perhaps you need to subscribe.

Paying the £10 subs will give you access to all the benefits, for a whole year. It could be you have saved more than that already, but you only have one post left.


----------

